

What type of startup are you most sick of? - MortonL

I'll go first: Daily deals and restaurant loyalty programs.
======
laurenproctor
I second the daily deals vote and add some of the latest fashion apps like
Snapette and the others that keep an inventory of the fashion items people
own.

------
JulianMiller520
"check-in" apps

~~~
MortonL
Very much agree with both comments. 'Checking in' is the lamest function since
'poking'

